# Upgrading Low beam and Fog lights...



## Speycaster (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm thinking of upgrading the low beam bulbs on my 2005 4.2. Thinking about Nokya Arctic White stage 2 100w- http://www.nokyausa.com/aw/aw7225.html
and Hyper Yellow stage 1 70w- http://www.nokyausa.com/hy/hy7617.html
First; will changing the low beams to these make much difference.
Second; what are the bulb replacement designations for the lows and the fogs so I will order the correct replacements.
Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Low beams are fine stock. Stock 4300K is the optimal light output of HID's.
I have the Nokya Hyper Yellow fog bulbs in my allroad. They were the exact color I was hoping for, very nice contrast against the HIDs. And Yellow is supposedly better in fog/rain/snow as the light is not refracted as easily due to the wavelength...or something like that. You need H7 bulbs for the fogs. I think 55W is stock, and Nokya's site says they are 70W or something, but the actual bulb says 55W.
I purchased them from here:
http://www.advancespeedshop.co....html
HID Lows & Stock Fogs on Left, HID Lows & Nokya Arctic Yellow Fog Lights On Right

Color in this photo is a bit blown out, but it is the closest photo I have that shows the colors of the HID and the yellow fogs.

Other notes: -When changing the bulbs, DONT TOUCH THE ACTUAL GLASS BULB. The oils from your fingers will create hot spots and cause them to burn out quickly.
-Changing the fogs is very simple once you figure out how it works. Shoot me an IM if you have any questions on this, or on anything else about these bulbs


----------



## Speycaster (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow, great reply. Thanks for the info. The pictures are a big help to see the difference.


----------

